# Internet meme, meme, memeticists



## Elena (Apr 24, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meme


A meme (pronounced /miːm or mɛm/) consists of any unit of cultural information, such as a practice or idea, that gets transmitted verbally or by repeated action from one mind to another. Examples include thoughts, ideas, theories, practices, habits, songs, dances and moods and terms such as race, culture, and ethnicity. Memes propagate themselves and can move through a "culture" in a manner similar to the behavior of a virus. As a unit of cultural evolution, a meme in some ways resembles a gene. Richard Dawkins, in his book, The Selfish Gene,[1] recounts how and why he coined the term meme to describe how one might extend Darwinian principles to explain the spread of ideas and cultural phenomena. He gave as examples tunes, catch-phrases, beliefs, clothing-fashions, and the technology of building arches.

Meme-theorists contend that memes evolve by natural selection (similarly to Darwinian biological evolution) through the processes of variation, mutation, competition, and inheritance influencing an individual entity's reproductive success. So with memes, some ideas will propagate less successfully and become extinct, while others will survive, spread, and, for better or for worse, mutate. "Memeticists argue that the memes most beneficial to their hosts will not necessarily survive; rather, those memes that replicate the most effectively spread best, which allows for the possibility that successful memes may prove detrimental to their hosts."[2]


(Τη δεύτερη παράγραφο δεν προλαβαίνω να τη σχολιάσω.)

Ακούω προτάσεις για το meme, τους memeticists
και φυσικά το... Internet meme:


The term Internet meme is a neologism used to describe a catchphrase or concept that spreads in a fast way from person to person via the Internet.[1] The term is a reference to the concept of memes, although this concept refers to a much broader category of cultural information.

(Στα γρήγορα να προσθέσω πληροφορίες που δεν έχω ελέγξει σχετικά με την ετυμολογία:


Etymology of Meme 
By admin - Posted on August 21st, 2007 

Historically, the notion of a unit of social evolution, and a
similar term (from Greek mneme, “memory”), first appeared in 1904 in a
work by the German evolutionary biologist Richard Semon titled Die
Mnemischen Empfindungen in ihren Beziehungen zu den
Originalempfindungen (loosely translated as “Memory-feelings in
relation to original feelings”). According to the OED, the word mneme
appears in English in 1921 in L. Simon's translation of Semon's book:
The Mneme.

http://memes.org/tags/meme-etymology


(Και μη μου πείτε «μνήμη» και «μιμ» ή «μεμέ» -παρακαλώ σας, Νίκο...) :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 24, 2008)

Κατ' αρχάς τροφή για σκέψη: Η αναπαραγωγή των ιδεών. Το memes αποδίδεται ως *μιμίδια*. Τι είναι τα μιμίδια. Βικιπαιδεία: Μιμίδιο


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2008)

Ο όρος μιμίδιο, όπως λέει ο Ζαζ, έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί σε όλες τις μεταφράσεις του Ντόκινς.

Για τους άλλους νεολογισμούς, δυσχεραίνομαι...


----------



## Gutbucket (Apr 24, 2008)

Αν το morpheme είναι μόρφημα και το phoneme είναι φθόγγος με κοινό το ότι είναι μη περαιτέρω διαιρούμενα, μήπως να κατασκεύαζες κάποιο ακρώνυμο;
Αλλιώς, κάτι σαν 'ιδεοϊός';


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2008)

Για το Internet meme θα πρότεινα πάντως *ιστομιμίδιο*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2010)

*memic*

Αν λοιπόν *meme = μιμίδιο*, θα πούμε το *memic = μιμιδικός*; Πιστεύετε ότι θα καταλάβει ένας αναγνώστης βιβλίου μάρκετινγκ τι εννούμε με τον όρο _μιμιδικά μηνύματα_ σε μια φράση όπως η εξής:

_Learn to develop customer value propositions that stand out from the crowd, through compelling scripts and *memic* messages._​
Βέβαια, ακολουθεί (πολύ) αργότερα ολόκληρη ενότητα _Νευρομάρκετινγκ_, οπότε θα το μάθει θέλοντας και μη (αν φτάσει ως εκεί...)


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2010)

Θα πρέπει να ψάξω λίγο για να δω αν στα βιβλία έχει μεταφραστεί _μιμιδικό_ ή _μιμιδιακό_. Στο διαδίκτυο έχει κι από τα δύο, αλλά το «σωστό» πρέπει να είναι το πρώτο. Ωστόσο, το αγγλικό είναι _memetic_ (μια και το _meme_ σχηματίστηκε από το _μίμημα_, αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία).

Στο δικό σου βιβλίο, μια υποσημείωση θα βοηθούσε, αλλά μπορείς να τους δώσεις κάποια στιγμή τον όρο (αρκεί να βρούμε τον καταλληλότερο).


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2010)

Πρέπει (ή δεν πρέπει;) να πάρω πίσω δύο πράγματα:

Στο _Selfish Gene_ ο ίδιος ο Ντόκινς χρησιμοποιεί _memic_ και _memically_, άλλο τι έγινε στη συνέχεια.

Και στη μετάφραση της επετειακής έκδοσης, έχουμε _*μιμιδιακή* μεταβίβαση_ (_σωματίδιο - σωματιδιακός_, αλλά _υβρίδιο - υβριδικός_). Τρέχα γύρευε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2010)

Για να πω την αλήθεια, ούτε που σκέφτηκα (ίσως κακώς, βέβαια) το μιμιδι*α*κός. Θα περιμένω μάλλον να δω και ενδεχόμενα προβλήματα στη συνολική ενότητα του Νευρομάρκετινγκ και βλέπουμε. {Μα γιατί βάζουμε αρτύματα εκεί που δεν χρειάζονται;}


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 29, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πιστεύετε ότι θα καταλάβει ένας αναγνώστης βιβλίου μάρκετινγκ τι εννούμε με τον όρο _μιμιδικά μηνύματα_


Για τον αναγνώστη βιβλίου μάρκετινγκ δεν ξέρω, εγώ πάντως και άλλοι αναγνώστες του ίντερνετ, χωρίς κάποια συγκεκριμένη εξειδίκευση, αναγνωρίζουμε το "μιμίδιο" και "μιμιδιακός". Το έχω συναντήσει σε συζητήσεις σε blogs και fora, και κανείς δεν είπε "ρε παιδιά τι είναι αυτό". 



drsiebenmal said:


> Βέβαια, ακολουθεί (πολύ) αργότερα ολόκληρη ενότητα _Νευρομάρκετινγκ_, οπότε θα το μάθει θέλοντας και μη (αν φτάσει ως εκεί...)


Ακριβώς. Νέες ιδέες, νέες λέξεις, τι να κάνουμε ας το μάθουν κι αυτο.
Εν ανάγκη βάλε το meme σε παρένθεση δίπλα, βάλε μια υποσημείωση, βάλτο στο γλωσσάρι αν υπάρχει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2010)

Και customer memetics = πελατομιμιδια(α)κή; Μήπως το παρακάνω;


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2010)

Αν πούμε εδώ 4 φορές το _πελατομιμιδιακή_, θα έχουμε όσα ευρήματα έχει και το αγγλικό στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 7, 2010)

Ρητή πρόθεση του Ντόκινς ήταν ο νεολογισμός του να παραπέμπει ευθέως στο γονίδιο, όπως λέει ξεκάθαρα στο _Εγωιστικό γονίδιο:_

We need a name for the new replicator, a noun that conveys the idea of a unit of cultural transmission, or a unit of _imitation._ 'Mimeme' comes from a suitable Greek root, but I want a monosyllabe that sounds a bit like 'gene'. I hope my classicist friends will forgive me if I abbreviate mimeme to meme. If it is any consolation, it could alternatively be thought of as being related to 'memory', or to the French word _même._ It should be pronounced to rhyme with 'cream'.

Στη συνέχεια του βιβλίου χρησιμοποιεί τα meme pool, meme complex, meme trasmission, κ.α., (κατά τα gene pool, gene complex, gene trasmission κ.ο.κ.) καθώς και το population memeticist (κατά το population geneticist).

Η επιλογή στην ελληνική μετάφραση ήταν το _μιμίδιο,_ που παραπέμπει σαφώς στο _γονίδιο._
Οπότε, κατ' αναλογία, τα γονιδιακή δεξαμενή, γονιδιακή μεταβίβαση, γονιδιακό σύμπλεγμα κ.ο.κ. γίνονται μιμιδιακή δεξαμενή, μιμιδιακή μεταβίβαση, μιμιδιακό σύμπλεγμα κλπ. 

Από την άλλη, στο memeticist (από το geneticist) υπάρχει ένα μικρό πρόβλημα. Το geneticist αποδίδεται στα ελληνικά _γενετιστής_ (από το genetics=γενετική).
(Μη με ρωτήσετε για ποιο λόγο υπάρχει αυτή η ασυνέπεια, δηλ. gene=γονίδιο αλλά genetics=γενετική, γιατί πραγματικά δεν ξέρω, και αναρωτιέμαι αρκετό καιρό τώρα)
Έτσι, προκύπτει το δίλημμα: να κρατήσουμε την αρχική ρίζα, οπότε να το πούμε _μιμιδιστής_, ή μήπως να το πούμε _μεμετιστής,_ κατά το γενετιστής; Προσωπικά κλίνω προς την πρώτη επιλογή.

Τέλος, το _μιμιδική_ θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί για απόδοση του memetics (κατά το genetics=γενετική), αλλά μάλλον όχι του επιθετικού προσδιορισμού memetic (στο οποίο ταιριάζει καλύτερα το μιμιδιακός/ή/ό, κατά το γονιδιακός/ή/ό). 
(Αυτό βέβαια εφόσον επιλέξουμε να διατηρήσουμε τη ρίζα. Ειδάλλως, υπάρχει και το _μεμετική_.)


----------



## panadeli (Apr 7, 2010)

Να πω επίσης ότι μου αρέσει το _ιστομιμίδιο_ που προτείνει ο Νίκελ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

Με κάτι τέτοια, το *genetic mutations* μεταφράζεται από κάποιους *γενετικές μεταλλάξεις* και από άλλους *γονιδιακές μεταλλάξεις*.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 7, 2010)

Ναι. Εγώ προτιμώ σαφώς το γονιδιακές μεταλλάξεις. Το γενετικές μεταλλάξεις μου φαίνεται λάθος.
Στην πραγματικότητα, και το γενετική μου φαίνεται λάθος, τι να πω;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Ειδάλλως, υπάρχει και το _μεμετική_.


Αν ρητή πρόθεση του Ντόκινς ήταν ο νεολογισμός του να παραπέμπει ευθέως σε κάτι (εν προκειμένω στο γονίδιο), το _μεμετική_ παραπέμπει ευθέως στο εμετική κττμγ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Αν ρητή πρόθεση του Ντόκινς ήταν ο νεολογισμός του να παραπέμπει ευθέως σε κάτι (εν προκειμένω στο γονίδιο), το _μεμετική_ παραπέμπει ευθέως στο εμετική κττμγ.


Ναι, αλλά έτσι μπορούμε να έχουμε και τους μεμέτηδες! :)


----------



## panadeli (Apr 7, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Αν ρητή πρόθεση του Ντόκινς ήταν ο νεολογισμός του να παραπέμπει ευθέως σε κάτι (εν προκειμένω στο γονίδιο), το _μεμετική_ παραπέμπει ευθέως στο εμετική κττμγ.



Πράγματι εμετική η μεμετική.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2014)

Από κείμενο στην τελευταία Athens Review of Books:

Ο Ρίτσαρντ Ντόκινς, πολύ πριν εμπλακεί στη διαμάχη για την μη ύπαρξη του Θεού, έγραψε ένα από τα καλύτερα βιβλία του για τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης, _Το εγωιστικό γονίδιο_ (1976). Στο τέλος του βιβλίου αυτού αποφάσισε να δραπετεύσει από την βιολογία και να εισαγάγει μια νέα έννοια στις κοινωνικές επιστήμες, «δανεισμένη» από τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης. Η έννοια είναι το *μιμίδιο* (meme), από τη λέξη *mimesis* (*μίμηση*), η οποία αφορά τη δυνατότητα των ιδεών να διαιωνίζονται, να ανταγωνίζονται και να εξελίσσονται, στο πλαίσιο των ανθρώπινων κοινωνιών, όπως τα γονίδια στη φύση.

Τι είναι τυπικά ένα μιμίδιο; Είναι μια σειρά από εγκεφαλικά κυκλώματα τα οποία μεταφέρουν μια ιδέα, εικόνα, έννοια, ή σύνολο εννοιών, συνδεδεμένων μεταξύ τους, που υπάρχουν σε μεγάλο αριθμό ανθρώπινων εγκεφάλων (αποθηκευμένες όχι μόνο με τα μέσα αποθήκευσης που διαθέτει ο ανθρώπινος εγκέφαλος αλλά και με όλα τα εξωτερικά βοηθήματά του, βιβλία, εφημερίδες, βάσεις δεδομένων, διαδίκτυο, κ.λπ.) και οι οποίες αναπαράγονται (ή όχι) στο πλαίσιο του κοινωνικού ανταγωνισμού. Ένα μιμίδιο μπορεί να είναι κάτι πολύ απλό, λ.χ. ένα λογότυπο (“Coca Cola”) ή ένα σλόγκαν, ένα πρόσωπο, αλλά τα μιμίδια θα μπορούσαν να συναποτελούν και κάτι πολυσύνθετο, ένα μιμιδικό σύμπλεγμα: μια γλώσσα (ελληνικά), μια ιδεολογία (κομμουνισμός), μια θρησκεία, ή ακόμη και ένα κόμμα.

Όλα αυτά ανταγωνίζονται για να καταλάβουν χώρο στην βραχυχρόνια και μακροχρόνια ανθρώπινη μνήμη, αλλά και στα εξωτερικά μέσα αποθήκευσης και αναπαραγωγής. Ο όγκος των λειτουργικών μιμιδίων είναι μεν πολύ μεγάλος, αλλά πεπερασμένος σε κάθε ανθρώπινο εγκέφαλο και η συμπεριφορά των κοινωνιών συναρτάται με τα μιμίδια που εκάστοτε κυριαρχούν (όσα δηλαδή έχουν μεγάλο μερίδιο στην «αγορά» των μιμιδίων και υψηλή ικανότητα διαχρονικής αναπαραγωγής). Η θεωρία των μιμιδίων χρησίμευσε ως ένα ενδιαφέρον και γενικής εφαρμογής νέο εργαλείο στις κοινωνικές επιστήμες. Εργαλείο κατανόησης με έναν διαφορετικό τρόπο της κοινωνικής πραγματικότητας και του σύνθετου τρόπου με τον οποίο εξελίσσονται οι κοινωνικές δυναμικές, εργαλείο κατανόησης του τρόπου μεταβίβασης της κουλτούρας.

Τα μιμίδια, όπως συμβαίνει και με τα γονίδια στη θεωρία της εξέλιξης, δεν εξελίσσονται με βάση κάποια ηθική θεωρία ή νομοτέλεια. Μη έχοντας δική τους βούληση, αφού αποτελούν προϊόν μιας εξελικτικής διαδικασίας, τα γονίδια δεν κρίνονται ηθικά. Οι ιοί, για παράδειγμα, μπορεί να είναι απολύτως καταστροφικοί από την οπτική γωνία των οργανισμών που τους φιλοξενούν και να αποτελούν ταυτόχρονα εξαιρετικά επιτυχημένα παραδείγματα της ισχύος της εξελικτικής διαδικασίας. Αντίστοιχα, ιδιαίτερα καταστροφικά για τις ανθρώπινες κοινωνίες μιμίδια πέτυχαν να αναπαραχθούν και να κυριαρχούν στις κοινωνικές συμπεριφορές.

Ένα τέτοιο ιδιαίτερα επιτυχημένο μιμίδιο αναπτύχθηκε πριν 40 περίπου χρόνια στην ελληνική κοινωνία και κατέκλυσε την μιμιδική δεξαμενή της.

Αποκεί και πέρα το άρθρο γίνεται πολιτικό, Να το διαβάσετε εκεί αν θέλετε. Εγώ ήθελα να επισημάνω την προτίμηση για το επίθετο *μιμιδικός*.
http://athensreviewofbooks.com/?p=920


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2015)

Στο Χρηστικό (ΧΛΝΓ):

*μιμίδιο* ΒΙΟΛ. πολιτισμικό στοιχείο (ιδέα, αντίληψη, δοξασία, τρόπος συμπεριφοράς) που αναφέρεται από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο με τη μίμηση, την επικοινωνία, τη γλώσσα και όχι μέσω των γονιδίων.

Γιατί όμως ΒΙΟΛ.;


----------



## cougr (Mar 15, 2015)

nickel said:


> [...]Γιατί όμως ΒΙΟΛ.;



Από εκεί δεν προέκυψε ο όρος και ο παραπάνω ορισμός;


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 17, 2015)

nickel said:


> Γιατί όμως ΒΙΟΛ.;



Καλή ερώτηση - ίσως επειδή ο Dawkins είναι εξελικτικός βιολόγος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2015)

Το _meme / μιμίδιο_ είναι επινόηση του Ντόκινς στο πλαίσιο συζήτησης για τις εξελικτικές αρχές και με την επιδίωξη ανεύρεσης αντιστοιχιών με τη βιολογική εξέλιξη, αλλά ο όρος περιγράφει κάτι που ανήκει στην ανθρωπολογία και την εξέλιξη των πολιτισμών.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2015)

Αν πιστεύεις ότι η ανθρωπολογία δεν αποτελεί κλάδο της βιολογίας, τότε είσαι ειδιστής.


----------



## Earion (Mar 17, 2015)

Ε, εντάξει, η συμπεριφορά του Homo sapiens sapiens, όταν μελετάται επιστημονικά από άτομα του είδους Homo sapiens sapiens, αξίζει να αποτελέσει αυτοτελή κλάδο.

Αντιστοίχως, δεν έχω καμιάν αντίρρηση η συμπεριφορά του Equus caballus, όταν μελετάται από άτομα του αυτού είδους, να αποτελέσει αυτοτελή κλάδο. :twit:

Και το λέω αυτό διότι, όπως απεκάλυψε σε όλη την ανθρωπότητα ο Ντάγκλας Άνταμς, ο κόσμος μας δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από ένα τεράστιο πείραμα των ποντικιών, στο οποίο συμμετέχουμε οι άνθρωποι ως πειραματόζωα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2015)

Zazula said:


> τότε είσαι ειδιστής.



Εγώ πάντως ηδονιστής είμαι. Το άλλο δεν το ξέρω.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2015)

nickel said:


> Το άλλο δεν το ξέρω.


Κάτσε τότε να σου συστήσω ένα ωραίο φόρουμ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6263


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2015)

Earion said:


> Ε, εντάξει, η συμπεριφορά του Homo sapiens sapiens, όταν μελετάται επιστημονικά από άτομα του είδους Homo sapiens sapiens, αξίζει να αποτελέσει αυτοτελή κλάδο.


Δεν το περίμενα αυτό από έναν φλογερό εραστή της οντολογίας... 

Άλλωστε το μόνο που αποδεικνύει το ότι η Ανθρωπολογία είναι στα 300άρια τού Ντιούι, ενώ η Βιολογία στα 500άρια, είναι πως δεν μπορεί —όσο κάνει παρέα με κοινωνικές “επιστήμες”— να θεωρηθεί γνήσια Επιστήμη.


----------



## Earion (Mar 17, 2015)

Μα ακριβώς ακολουθώντας το πνεύμα του Ντιούι είπα όσα είπα, Ζάζουλα. 
Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι μπορεί να σε μπερδεύει το γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν δύο διακριτοί κλάδοι με κοινό όνομα, που πολλές φορές δεν δηλώνεται ρητά γιατί εξυπακούεται: Ο άνθρωπος ως βιολογικός οργανισμός μελετάται από τη [Βιολογική] Ανθρωπολογία (Dewey no. 500), ως μέλος ή σύνολο κοινωνίας από την Κοινωνική Ανθρωπολογία (Κοινωνικές επιστήμες, Dewey no. 300).


----------



## cougr (Mar 17, 2015)

nickel said:


> Το _meme / μιμίδιο_ είναι επινόηση του Ντόκινς στο πλαίσιο συζήτησης για τις εξελικτικές αρχές και με την επιδίωξη ανεύρεσης αντιστοιχιών με τη βιολογική εξέλιξη, αλλά ο όρος περιγράφει κάτι που ανήκει στην ανθρωπολογία και την εξέλιξη των πολιτισμών.



Ωστόσο, η εξέλιξη του πολιτισμού, η πολιτισμική μετάδοση και η θεωρία αναπαραγωγών αποτελούν αντικείμενα μελέτης διαφόρων επιστημών, μία εκ των οποίων είναι και η εξελικτική βιολογία, από όπου και προκύπτει ο όρος.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2015)

Earion said:


> Ο άνθρωπος ως μέλος ή σύνολο κοινωνίας από την Κοινωνική Ανθρωπολογία.


Μα δεν είναι ειδισμός όλες οι κοινωνίες πλην αυτών των ανθρώπων να μελετώνται απ' τη Βιολογία; :twit:


----------

